# Weekend away



## Jimmy2202 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi guys. 
in a couple of weekends time a group of us are going to a weekend event where there will be lots of partying/late nights/and jumping around like we’re 18 again  

I’m fully aware of the ears a snack before bed situation and increased chance of hypo the following day.

I’m more interested into the exercise aspect as there will be lots of it at this weekend event (walking, dancing, etc) - I’ve been reading about exercise increasing your b/g levels sometimes?

obviously all my testing kit and hypo box will be with me at all times. Also having the Libre now will help massively


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 3, 2021)

I usually reduce my evening Levemir by a couple of units if I have been particularly active during the day, especially with activity like walking and dancing.
Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Jimmy2202 (Nov 8, 2021)

Anyone else got any tips ?


----------



## Peely66 (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm always amazed at how much walking takes out of me. So I'd say plenty of snacks and, with the Libre you've got a whole lot more data to work with than I ever had when I was doing this sort of thing so have a good time and don't worry too much about a few isolated highs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 11, 2021)

Hope you have an amazing time @Jimmy2202 

Exercise raising BG levels mostly seems to be connected to anaerobic exercise (heavy weights / sprints). The sorts of activities where you can’t / don’t breathe during the intense effort?

Excitement and stress can also lead to raises in BG levels for some people, but in general I think aerobic exercise like jogging (or dancing!) usually leads to lower BG levels.

Take plenty of hypo treatments with you! I often find my levels run lower on times away even without extra activity - perhaps because I’m more relaxed and away from the stresses of normal life?


----------



## Jimmy2202 (Nov 11, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope you have an amazing time @Jimmy2202
> 
> Exercise raising BG levels mostly seems to be connected to anaerobic exercise (heavy weights / sprints). The sorts of activities where you can’t / don’t breathe during the intense effort?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 
will not getting to sleep til like 3am play a part in anything? I’d normally sleep at 10pm. 
also, would I Basel at the normal time inside a club?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2021)

So if the 'normal time' is 'bedtime' carry on having it at bedtime!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 11, 2021)

Jimmy2202 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> will not getting to sleep til like 3am play a part in anything? I’d normally sleep at 10pm.
> also, would I Basel at the normal time inside a club?


That's a tricky one really. Ideally you'd have it at approx the same time as you normally would (10pm, 11pm or whatever) but if you are out in a club that may not be convenient... plus all the exertion of dancing and/or alcohol if you are drinking are likely to make it a pretty non-standard time BG-wise.

You'd need to watch things in teh evening and into the next day really - especially if your clubbing goes on way past midnight. There will be some fire-fighting involved I suspect!

I suppose theoretically, you might choose to shift it forwards by a few hours (depending on when you are going out?) but that may not be convenient either!

I think it will be a bit of a 'suck it and see'.

FWIW, when I was having irregular late nights on Lantus I used to just take it when I went to bed. Though tbh that didn't work all that well for me and the risk of overnight hypos when Lantus had it's mini-peak was higher if I'd been drinking.


----------



## Jimmy2202 (Nov 11, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That's a tricky one really. Ideally you'd have it at approx the same time as you normally would (10pm, 11pm or whatever) but if you are out in a club that may not be convenient... plus all the exertion of dancing and/or alcohol if you are drinking are likely to make it a pretty non-standard time BG-wise.
> 
> You'd need to watch things in teh evening and into the next day really - especially if your clubbing goes on way past midnight. There will be some fire-fighting involved I suspect!
> 
> ...


Well I’m taking a bum bag with my equipment so I reckon I can pull it off in a club. 
yes there will be alcohol involved.
I’m taking biscuits with me to munch on in there. And hypo stuff.


----------



## Peely66 (Nov 11, 2021)

I've both taken it when I've come back from a night out and taken my pen with me and gone in the toilets to inject in my leg. It helped to have a female friend with a hand bag to carry my stuff sometimes (bit of a cheek I know) but lots of men have man bags now and I carry a bumbag with all my kit in these days...although my clubbing days are but a distant memory!


----------



## Jimmy2202 (Nov 12, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That's a tricky one really. Ideally you'd have it at approx the same time as you normally would (10pm, 11pm or whatever) but if you are out in a club that may not be convenient... plus all the exertion of dancing and/or alcohol if you are drinking are likely to make it a pretty non-standard time BG-wise.
> 
> You'd need to watch things in teh evening and into the next day really - especially if your clubbing goes on way past midnight. There will be some fire-fighting involved I suspect!
> 
> ...



well I’m fully loaded with loads of different foods/carbs/sugars. Guess I will just see what happens  
It’s a marathon not a sprint will be my saying this weekend as it’s a 2 day & night event


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 12, 2021)

Stay safe and have fun!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 12, 2021)

Hope you gave a great time!


----------

